# Ball morphs help



## fluffyrain (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

Recently been give some royals by a friend including the two juveniles pictured. The mother is a normal but no idea what she was bred with. 

Is one normal and the other pinstripe?

Haven't been dealing with balls for that long so not 100% on spotting morphs yet


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I would concur with your assumption. A Normal and a Pinstripe


----------

